# prairie wind sillosocks



## E (Oct 5, 2005)

I am thinking about retiring my texas rag decoys and purchasing about 10 doz of the silosocks to go along with my full bodies, shells, and siloettes. Just wondering what everyone thought of these decoys and how well the carrier worked.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I just picked up one of those ten dozen packages off of ebay last night. We have used these decoys in the past and the are definetly the cat's pajamas. The best part about it is that Jim let's you pick how many snows blues and juvies you want. I thought it was a great idea. Haven't used the carrier yet. Just waiting to get out to Sodak to give everything a good evaluation.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I suggest reading over the numerous topics about SS already posted up.

In a nutshell, a very lightweight, compact, durable wind sock decoys that even look fairly decent with no wind. It is the #1 go to decoy for S&Bs out there based upon all the posts on them the past 10 months.

FYI Prairie Wind is a dealer for Sillosocks, (the biggest dealer I suspect) as actually SS are owned by another guy. *ALSO*, Chris the owner of this site sells Sillosocks here at NoDak Outdoors. :thumb: You may want to consider swinging $ his way when buying as that is how this website stays afloat that we all enjoy :beer: http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/index.php/cPath/5_25


----------



## Pete (Jun 3, 2005)

Love the sillosocks. Stakes can go into corn stubble when ground is frozen. Move with little wind. Carrier works well and keeps stakes from staining bodies.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

the sillosocks are great ! dont like the carrier at all , I made my own and it works way better. if anybody want a sillosock carrier I have three I will sell.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

h2ofwlr said:


> FYI Prairie Wind is a dealer for Sillosocks, (the biggest dealer I suspect) as actually SS are owned by another guy.


Yes, kinda read all over the net Prairie Wind owns them. While Jim Jones is a great guy and freinds with Jim Druliner.

Jim Druliner is the man that came up with the idea and owns the business.

www.sillosocks.com


----------



## E (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks for all the opinions. Sorry H2ofwlr about beating a topic to death. I've actually read about the sillosocks on the website before, but for some reason I thought that there were multiple brands of this style of decoy, Prairie Wind being one of them. My bad. Sounds like a good investment.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Jim has his own "Prairie Wind" brand of wind socks which are high end socks with grommetted bodies and metal stakes and you can order different heads styles too.

He also sells Sillsocks and has worked with Jim to develope the newer products like siloschest, and the spinner.

Sillosocks is patented, and thus the only type of it style.

A similar concept (back bone) is Tracy's Deadly Decoys.


----------

